# Wow got my new RWS 34 .22cal other day



## sportytj (Mar 29, 2006)

Ive seen so many posts of people buying crosmans and such lol just say no. I went the RWS over Xisicos b26=2 the 34 is made in germany how many products can you say that about now days even vw is now produced in mexico. I also own a old sheridan .20cal thats a powerhouse that will take squirel all day. FYI the Beeman R9 is a sweet gun could be the best but costs $350.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

the RWS is one good gun that is what I have


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I also own the model 34 in 22 it has worked great for squirels


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought an RWS 350 Magnum in .22 that is supposed to shoot 950 fps. Can't wait until it arrives to my house!!!!


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought an RWS 350 Magnum in .22 that is supposed to shoot 950 fps. Can't wait until it arrives to my house!!!! :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

that sounds like a great gun but unfortunatly I had to go with the cheaper model 34


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I've heard that the model 34 is a really nice gun too. I was actually set on buying that model but ended up buying the 350. Do you have any other RWS rifles? This will be my first. I have a crossman quest in .177, crossman 760 .177, red ryder, co2 crossman pistol, chinese spring pistol......and I think that is all. :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own a model 24 rws 177 only goes advertised 700 fps 
(I only think it goes 500 )
Its a dead acurate gun though
funner to shoot than the 34

760 pumpmaster 15 years old

daisy 880 with powerline 4by32 scope

old broken benjimen sheriden 22 cal (my dads)

the model 34 is the only one I hunt with anymore the 24 isnt powerfull enough for squirrels


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Is teh .177 rws 24 more accurate to shoot than the .22? Is that why it is more fun to shoot? :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

they both shoot one whole groups but the 34 kickes more and is a little bit heavier also the 34 is 4 times harder to cock

I find it harder to get goods groups when the gun kicks

I need to install a recoil pad

I think the 350 comes with a recoil pad

good choice of getting it in 22 cal


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

If this is your first rws than your in for a pleasant surprise

much better quality than your Quest my best friend has one

mine came with a purdy stock that has an epoxy finish


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I keep reading posts about how good the RWS guns are and the more I read teh more I am frothing at the mouth in anticipation for my gun to arrive. Ya know, my Crossman Quest 1000 is a good shooting gun too. Just yesterday I took out a black bird at about 20 yards right in the melon. Its quite the tack driver! :sniper:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

My RWS .22 350 Magnum finally arrived today and I have got the scope all sighted in. I can't believe how accurate and powerful it is! I'm able to consistantly have my pellet holes touch each other and sometimes enter the same hole. I am totally amazed with this gun. It really lives up to all of the hype. after I got it settled in I took out a starling at about 30 yards. needless to say that he didn't move much after having a .22 pellet nearly take off his head :sniper: I'm going to find some more!!!!!


----------

